# Which has brighter light? Marineland System Eclipse 3g or Tetra Crescent 3g



## jackals (Jul 20, 2010)

I know both are owned by same parent company... 

I heard the Crescents downfall is the size of the filter that has to go in the tank, but certainly the 16 LEDs are cool.

The Marineland Eclipse has 6 watt fluorescent light and the filter stays in the hood.


I have 1 Betta (Mr. Bubbles) who we bought last June. Right now he is in a 2 gallon hex shaped tank that has a lightbulb... but I do not leave it on long because it heats the water and I have a 25 watt heater in his tank set to about 78 degrees.

In any event, does anyone have experience or know which would be brighter? He lives in our kitchen on 1 of the counters... no sun in our kitchen (its small) and when we get home from work in the winter its dark and in the summer/spring its just not bright as there isn't really any sun.. so I would like something fairly bright and I will leave it on all the time.

I can't go anything bigger than 12.5 inches in length which gives me a few 3 gallon options...

*Out of all the 3 gallon options - I believe these are the best 2, but would like to know which you guys would recommend and which is brighter.*

Thanks!


----------



## eengland (Feb 9, 2011)

I have the tetra crescent 5g. If you would want, I can take a picture of it with the lights on so you can get an idea of how bright it. I have not seen the other tank's light. It seems like a good light but not hot so it doesn't heat the water.


----------



## eengland (Feb 9, 2011)

I took the photo with my cell phone camera so isn't clear clear but It shows how much light my tank puts out and my room in complete darkness. I am cycling it right now so sometimes I turn it on at night to have a soft light and still see around my room.:-D hope this helps!


----------



## jackals (Jul 20, 2010)

Thank you so much for the picture! I don't know if it affects the 5g as it does the 3g crescent... but many reviews of the 3g crescent said because it doesn't have a hood - that the filter takes up a lot of space in the tank... I guess I would think it doesn't affect it as much on the 5g?

If you could, can you take a picture from further away to see the lighting a good amount further back 10-12 feet?


----------



## eengland (Feb 9, 2011)

I will def. get you a photo from farther away. I can't get one from straight in front but I can get one from a little higher. I like my tank so far. No problems with it yet. I like that I can control the flow on my filter and the height of it. The filter is a little big but it isn't bad. You can kinda see it behind the log. It is super quiet. 

I do not understand why a tank of this size does not have a hood on one model when it has it on the slightly bigger size. Would you like a photo of the filter to see how it fits in my tank?


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

Well, the eclipse 3 has a more "powerful" light... but the way its mounted isn't very bright.

You have to take the lid off the tank to get into it. The fluorescent tube's shield is large and leaves only a small gap between itself and the integrated filter. And the light gets HOT, I've had it drive the tank to 85.

So, great filter, great tank, great look, good company... bad light.


----------



## jackals (Jul 20, 2010)

eengland said:


> I will def. get you a photo from farther away. I can't get one from straight in front but I can get one from a little higher. I like my tank so far. No problems with it yet. I like that I can control the flow on my filter and the height of it. The filter is a little big but it isn't bad. You can kinda see it behind the log. It is super quiet.
> 
> I do not understand why a tank of this size does not have a hood on one model when it has it on the slightly bigger size. Would you like a photo of the filter to see how it fits in my tank?



Thank you again - if you can take a picture or 2 of the filter and where it sits up close.. that would be amazing!


----------



## jackals (Jul 20, 2010)

Also, eengland

Do you have Tetra Crescent 5g or marineland crescent 5g...

you think there the same by looking at them but look at the dimensions!!

tetra = *Product Dimensions: * 16.6 x 11.2 x 13.2 inches ; 6.7 pounds 

marineland = *Product Dimensions: * 15.5 x 10.5 x 14.5 inches ; 6.7 pounds


besides that everything else appears to be the same; however they describe the filter as this:

tetra = Tetra Whisper® Internal Filtration

marineland = Marineland has partnered with Tetra to include one of their most popular power filters, the *Whisper Micro Filter* in this system


are these the same filters??


----------



## eengland (Feb 9, 2011)

I have the tetra 5g. I never looked at the dimensions. I am shocked at that because I thought they were the same, just didn't names on the box. I read somewhere, they are the same company for the most part. *shrugs*

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=647382#post647382

I have this thread that has the photos up close of the filter. She has the marineland 3g and looks to to be the same filter as what I have. She has hers baffled. I have heard on the lowest setting, it is okay for bettas but I am sure it depends on the fish also. I am still new to the fish world. 

I have a side view and front view of the filter. The other thread has a couple top views and front views without decorations.

And I have a photo with a light on behind me and one with only a lamp. 

Hope this helps.


----------

